# Under weight Nubian



## Hopeofglory (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. My name is Vickie. I am new to Goat forum and new to goat ownership. I just got a new 4 yr. old Nubian doe. She had 4 kids in February.
She is a very large doe but is under weight. She came from someone I have known for about 15 yrs, who has had goats since the 80's. She was able to get some weight on her while Molly was on her farm but if you try and increase her grain she tends to get loose poo. Are there any other ways to put weight on without this happening?  I would really appreciate all feedback.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Vickie! Welcome to the forum. Knowing some basic info about her management will allow folks to better answer your question. Have you had a fecal performed? When was she last dewormed and what was used? What is she eating? How much is she milking? Is she UTD on copper bolus? The way to approach making changes to put weight on your doe will have a lot to do with her current management. It's also important to remember that any changes to a goat's diet must be made gradually.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome! Like Nicki said, lots of things to consider before coming up with a possible answer to your does problem. 
I used to have a minimancha named Giselle too, by the way.


----------



## Hopeofglory (Jun 7, 2013)

*Underweight Nubian*

Molly was wormed 2 weeks ago. Her fecal was done last Wednesday. The vet said she saw one Cocci and nothing else she felt was concerning. She was raised on CAE prevention and tested neg. for CAE 2 weeks ago. She gets 2 one pound cans of 18 percent protein grain 2x a day and mixed orchard grass hay. My friend has put some weight on her but compared to my 2 yr old ( who is somewhat smaller than Molly) she still looks thin. Molly was giving about 1 to 1 1/2 gallons a day. She seems to have backed off some. I was thinking about adding some alfalfa hay to her diet to help with milk production but wasn't sure how to get more weight on her. I don't know anyone who uses copper bolus around here. Have never herd the vet say anything about it. We do give Probios and Selenium and E gel on a regular basis. I hope this is more helpful.


----------



## Hopeofglory (Jun 7, 2013)

*Underweight nubian*

Almost forgot. We used Ivernectin for the wormer.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My does look great and milk good on pasture, alfalfa hay, and a low-protein whole grain mix with flax added for fat. Right now, mine are eating alfalfa pellets because I'm out of hay, and they just aren't milking as good. Adding in some alfalfa would be a really good idea, and if you can get something to increase the fat in her grain ration (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, flax, rice bran, or just some edible oil), that may help. Getting her some beet pulp might help too, my grain mix has it in there.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Here we feed Chaffhaye alfalfa as a total hay replacement, whole oats, and add sunflower oil to increase the fat %. Free choice minerals, of course. That's what works for us to keep them in good condition while milking, but certainly isn't the only way to go about it.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Does your grain mix contain sugar in some form? That can be hard on the rumen, so I avoid any form of sugar. In my goats I feed a mix of straight alfalfa pellets (biggest part of the ration), plain rolled oats and a little black oil sunflower seed for the grain. Each goat gets about 4 cups a day. Then they have free choice alfalfa/grass hay (heavy on the alfalfa) day and night, plus free choice minerals. However it does depend on your area, what's available, and your individual goats. There are lots of different ways to feed goats that work out really well.


----------



## Hopeofglory (Jun 7, 2013)

*Underweight Nubian*

I just wanted to thank all of you for your feedback. Being new I sometimes get so afraid that I will mess up. My biggest concern is raising healthy happy goats. this new girl is so sweet and patient. She is so easy to milk and has very good manners. The most awesome thing is that she just fit right into the herd with no fighting. Now her size might have been the factor. Lol
They all were probably afraid to take her on. One of my mini's that has always been the bully, is like a lamb now. Thinks its great.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome, Vickie! I wanted to say hello and that I agree with adding alfalfa to her diet and cutting back on sugars if applicable. Everything gradually, always, with goats. They don't like change. Speaking of which, having a daughter on the spectrum, that's probably something you're familiar with!  (I have three out of four children on the spectrum and am there, myself, as well.)


----------



## Hopeofglory (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, Stacey! Do you have hair left? For the most part, our little girl is awesome and happy. But when she ain't happy, it gets ugly. Usually it revolves around her digestive system. On top of ASD, she is also blind from birth, thanks to her birth mother. I am her adopted Mom, but the only one she has ever know. We were blessed with her when she was 3 weeks old. She is also non verbal for the most part making things even more difficult. I think most melt downs are from frustration. But she's mine and wouldn't trade her for nothing. She just for the first time used 3 words purposefully, which was way cool.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Check her lower eyelid color against the FAMACHA chart http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=famacha+chart&qpvt=famacha+chart&FORM=IGRE#a


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vickie, yes, I have hair still, but it's mostly gray.  We're all very "high functioning" here. Most of the time, anyway. And my children are 22 on down to 13, so it's much different than when they were little.


----------

